# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones 28-09-2012

## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/rc/20120928/mas-ac...209281017.html

*Las inundaciones en Málaga dejan un muerto y miles de evacuados*

28.09.12 - 12:31 - EFE | MADRID



Una mujer ha resultado muerta como consecuencia de las lluvias en la barriada El Puente de la localidad malagueña de Álora, según ha anunciado el delegado de la Junta de Andalucía en Málaga, José Luis Ruiz. Un grupo de 12 personas, entre ellas el marido de la víctima, ha sido rescatado de esa zona. La alerta roja por lluvias se mantiene hasta las 15.00 horas en la zona este de la provincia de Málaga y hasta el mediodía en la Serranía de Ronda, Guadalhorce y Antequera, aunque la previsión es que disminuya la intensidad de la lluvia.

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) ha activado hoy la alerta roja (riesgo extremo) en Málaga por lluvias que han causado el desalojo de unas 8.000 personas de varios municipios del interior, entre los que se encontrarían Sierra de Yeguas, Cártama y Villanueva del Rosario. En algunos puntos, las lluvias alcanzarán los 120 litros por metro cuadrado, mientras que otras 24 provincias se encuentran en alerta naranja o amarilla por tormentas o lluvias.

En la provincia de Málaga, las localidades de Antequera, Ronda, Sol y Guadalhorce están en alerta roja por precipitaciones que alcanzarán los 120 litros por metro cuadrado en 12 horas, y en Almería se esperan lluvias que alcanzarán los 80 litros por metro cuadrado en el levante almeriense, poniente y Almería capital. Córdoba, Granada y Sevilla están en alerta naranja (riesgo importante) por lluvias con una precipitación acumulada de 80 litros por metro cuadrado en 12 horas en zonas de la capital cordobesa, Alpujarras y la sierra sur sevillana respectivamente, y Cádiz y Jaén tienen activada la alerta amarilla (riesgo) por lluvias o tormentas.

Alerta roja

En Castilla la Mancha, Albacete tiene activada la alerta naranja en las localidades de Hellín y Almansa por lluvias que alcanzarán los 30 litros por metro cuadrado en una hora, y las provincias de Ciudad Real, Cuenca, Guadalajara y Toledo mantienen la alerta amarilla también por fuertes lluvias.

La Aemet ha advertido de que en la Comunidad Valenciana, Alicante está en alerta naranja por lluvias con una precipitación acumulada de 40 litros por metro cuadrado en una hora, y en Valencia hay alerta naranja por lluvias que dejarán 40 litros por metro cuadrado en puntos del interior y litoral sur. La comunidad de Murcia mantiene alerta naranja por lluvias que registrarán 40 litros por metro cuadrado en puntos de la capital murciana.

Las provincias de Teruel (Huesca), Ávila, Segovia, Madrid, Badajoz y Cáceres, así como las islas de Ibiza y Formentera y la ciudad autónoma de Ceuta están en alerta amarilla (riesgo) por lluvias.

La Aemet advierte de que con la alerta roja el riesgo meteorológico es extremo, con fenómenos meteorológicos no habituales de intensidad excepcional y con un nivel de riesgo para la población muy alto y con la alerta naranja existe un riesgo meteorológico importante en fenómenos meteorológicos no habituales y con cierto grado de peligro para las actividades usuales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://noticias.lainformacion.com/me...3SjHaQQesZpG7/

*La UME, camino de Álora (Málaga)*

Viernes, 28/09/12 - 12:09

Málaga, 28 sep (EFE).- La Unidad Militar de Emergencias se dirige a la provincia de Málaga y el primer municipio en intervenir será en Álora, donde ha muerto una mujer, y que se encuentra incomunicado tras las fuertes lluvias caídas durante esta madrugada y a primeras horas del día.El presidente de la Diputación de Málaga, Elías Bendodo, ha informado hoy de que diversos municipios de la provincia están incomunicados y que localidades como Villanueva del Rosario y Villanueva del Trabuco han registrado el desbordamiento del nivel del río, por lo que, incluso, hay "coches flotando", como es el caso de Canillas de Aceituno.

Las fuertes lluvias registradas hoy en la provincia de Málaga han causado el desalojo en varios municipios del interior, entre ellos Cártama y Villanueva del Rosario.La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) ha activado para hoy la alerta roja (riesgo extremo) en Málaga por lluvias que en algunos puntos del interior alcanzarán los 120 litros por metro cuadrado.Bendodo acudirá a las zonas más afectadas durante esta mañana, según ha informado antes de comenzar el Congreso Provincial del PP malagueño que se celebra hoy en Torremolinos.

Según informa el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias 112, la Junta de Andalucía ha activado el Plan de Emergencias por riesgo de inundaciones en la provincia de Málaga.En la provincia se han registrado más de 200 incidencias por anegaciones de viviendas, sótanos y vías públicas a causa de las lluvias.

----------


## sergi1907

Una triste noticia.

Por desgracia este país es así, pasamos de un extremo al otro, o nos morimos de sed o nos inundamos.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí se pueden ver algunas imágenes  http://elpais.com/elpais/2012/09/28/...928_1348829699

----------


## REEGE

Desde Embalses.net, solidarizarnos con la familia de la fallecida y demás víctimas de daños materiales...
Y lo que dice Sergi o sequía o lluvias torrenciales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.diariosur.es/20120928/loc...209281223.html

INUNDACIONES EN MÁLAGA

*La Unidad Militar de Emergencias presta su ayuda en Álora y en la Vega de Antequera*

La Unidad Militar de Emergencias se encuentra ya en la provincia de Málaga para intervenir en primer lugar en Álora, donde ha muerto una mujer, y que se encuentra incomunicada tras las fuertes lluvias caídas, y después en la Vega de Antequera.

En concreto, *la UME ha desplegado a unos 350 militares* para colaborar en las tareas de ayuda a la población ante las inundaciones. Los efectivos del II Batallón de Intervención en Emergencias (BIEM II), con sede en la base aérea de Morón (Sevilla), trabajan con 18 autobombas, 6 camiones nodriza y un Equipo Medio de Bombeo de Aguas y Lodos en el achique de agua y lodo en calles y garajes de las localidades de Antequera y Álora, según informa la UME.

Dos helicópteros "Cougar" y un helicóptero EC-135, pertenecientes al Batallón de Helicópteros de Emergencias del Ejército de Tierra, se han desplazado a la zona bajo el mando operativo del general Jefe de la UME.

El presidente de la Diputación de Málaga, Elías Bendodo, ha informado hoy de que diversos municipios de la provincia están incomunicados y que localidades como Villanueva del Rosario y Villanueva del Trabuco han registrado el desbordamiento del nivel del río, por lo que, incluso, hay "coches flotando", como es el caso de Canillas de Aceituno.

Las fuertes lluvias registradas hoy en la provincia de Málaga han causado el desalojo en varios municipios del interior, entre ellos Cártama y Villanueva del Rosario.

En la provincia se han registrado más de 200 incidencias por anegaciones de viviendas, sótanos y vías públicas a causa de las lluvias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.diariosur.es/20120928/loc...209281505.html

*Inundaciones y graves destrozos en Villanueva del Trabuco y Villanueva del Rosario*

*La lluvia ha dejado casas anegadas, coches arrastrados por la corriente y vecinos atrapados en sus viviendas*



28.09.12 - 15:05 - Carmen Martín |

Los vecinos de Villanueva del Trabuco y Villanueva del Rosario jamás olvidarán la madrugada del viernes 28 de septiembre de 2012. Entre las seis y las siete de la mañana, después de toda la noche lloviendo, han visto cómo verdaderos ríos de agua provocados por una tromba se llevaban sus coches, reventaban las puertas de sus casas y les hacían pasar verdadero miedo.

En Villanueva del Trabuco, el alcalde, Antonio Vegas, afirma dolido que medio pueblo está inundado después de que el río Guadalhorce, que nace en la localidad, se haya desbordado: "Me llamó una vecina a las seis menos cuarto, fui a ver lo que había y estaba lloviendo, aunque no había problemas; pero en cuestión de hora y media, no sé cuántos litros habrán caído, pero puedo decir que mi pueblo era un río. Había una franja de 50 o 60 metros por el centro del pueblo de 80 o 90 centímetros de altura", explica el regidor para añadir que aunque hay un encauzamiento del río en el casco urbano, en la parte alta del pueblo el encauzamiento no ha podido con tanta agua y se ha desbordado. Vegas considera que solo la parte alta del pueblo se ha salvado de las inundaciones, siendo la avenida del Guadalhorce una de las más afectadas.

Al pueblo han acudido desde primera hora de la mañana miembros de Protección Civil, Policía Local, Guardia Civil, Consorcio Provincial de Maquinaria y Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos y se espera la llegada de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) y de los bomberos de Málaga. "Esperemos que no siga lloviendo porque vamos a tener un problema serio", apostilló el primer edil al mediodía.

Vecinos como Francisco Espejo han perdido sus coches en la riada. Sobre las seis de la mañana se despertó y observó cómo el agua inundaba toda la avenida del Guadalhorce, donde reside. "En la casa me ha entrado agua por lo menos hasta un metro y medio de altura y mi coche ha desaparecido", afirma este hombre, que asegura que su mujer ha pasado verdadero miedo. "Aquí había por lo menos 20 coches y todos se han perdido. No sabemos si están aquí o en Málaga", cuenta Francisco. Otro de sus vecinos, Manuel Gallardo, no ha parado de limpiar barro de su casa desde que amaneció. "El problema es que un arroyo bosa y siempre viene el agua aquí a parar y el alcalde no lo arregla nunca", asegura este joven al que no es la primera vez que le ha entrado agua en su casa tras fuertes lluvias. Además, esta vez, la riada ha reventado la puerta de su vivienda.

En Villanueva del Rosario, el agua también se ha llevado puertas. La de la casa de Carmen Arturo, en la zona de la calle del Arroyo, está completamente arrancada. "Me desperté con un ruido muy fuerte y pensaba que había habido un accidente. Me asomé por la ventana y vi un río correr detrás de mi casa. Al asomarme por la escalera, vi que el agua había reventado la puerta”, afirma. Su casa ha quedado literalmente destrozada. "Intenté quedarme arriba, pero no había cobertura y no podía comunicarme con nadie hasta que mi hija me ha llamado y le he dicho que por favor llamara a los bomberos porque me ahogaba", relata. "Esto es una maldición, yo jamás en mi vida me hubiera imaginado que esto ocurriría. Llevo 12 años aquí y el agua siempre ha pasado de largo", cuenta esta mujer que estaba pensando en comprar su vivienda de protección oficial, en la que vive de alquiler. "Todo ha desaparecido, nevera, ordenador, televisor; hasta mi coche", añade Carmen.

"Esto ha sido una barbaridad, han caído piedras de 2.000 kilos aquí y todavía hay personas que no pueden salir de sus casas. Dicen que han caído 150 litros por metro cuadrado y eso es una barbaridad; además el río está muy cerca", relata el alcalde de Villanueva del Rosario, José Antonio González, quien explica que en algunas casas hay peligro de derrumbe y se han tenido que rescatar numerosos vecinos.

Griñán visita la zona

El consejero de Medio Ambiente visita Villanueva del Rosario, donde a las cuatro y media acudirá el presidente de la Junta de Andalucía

Desde el Consistorio de Villanueva del Rosario han confirmado que el presidente del Gobierno andaluz, José Antonio Griñán, tiene previsto llegar a la localidad a las cuatro y media de esta tarde para visitar las zonas afectadas por la tromba de agua. A las dos de la tarde, el consejero de Agricultura, Pesca y Medio Ambiente, Luis Planas, ha recorrido la localidad en compañía del alcalde, José Antonio González, para valorar los daños. El regidor afirma que por ahora han sido 80 las personas desalojadas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.diariosur.es/20120928/loc...209281558.html

ARCHIDONA

*Buscan a un hombre de 80 años desaparecido en Archidona*

*La familia denunció la desaparición del hombre, de 80 años y residente en una casa de campo, a media mañana y los efectivos han iniciado su búsqueda*

28.09.12 - 15:58 - Carmen Martín |

Las fuerzas de seguridad están intentando localizar a J. R., de 80 años de edad aproximadamente y residente en una casa de campo de Archidona. Según explicó el primer teniente de alcalde, Francisco Jiménez, la familia denunció la desaparición del hombre a media mañana y los efectivos han iniciado su búsqueda inmediatamente a pesar de que estaban trabajando también en la zona de Huertas del Río, que se ha convertido en una laguna de agua después de que se desbordasen el arroyo Marín y el río Guadalhorce.

Un número aún sin especificar de vecinos han tenido que ser rescatados con zodiacs y helicópteros por las fuerzas de seguridad y en estos momentos están realojados con vecinos y familiares. Igualmente, se ha abierto un acceso para varias familias que estaban aisladas. En la barriada de Salinas se han inundado igualmente una decena de viviendas y la carretera que comunica Antequera con la A-92 para acceder a Archidona estaba cortada al tráfico esta mañana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas noticias, dentro de lo que cabe:




> http://www.diariosur.es/20120928/loc...209281116.html
> 
> MÁLAGA
> 
> *Encuentran a los desaparecidos en Málaga por las fuertes lluvias*
> 
> *Desactivada la alerta amarilla, excepto en Ronda que la mantiene hasta las 18.00 horas*
> 
> 28.09.12 - 11:16 - Sur.es/ Agencias |
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.levante-emv.com/espana/20...ia/939873.html

*Cuatro muertos por los efectos de las riadas en Murcia*

*Hallados los cadáveres de un hombre y dos niños en Puerto Lumbreras y de otro hombre en Caravaca*


Efectos de las riadas en Murcia. FACEBOOK

 21:03

EP / MURCIA Dos niños y un hombre han fallecido arrastrados por la riada que ha afectado a El Esparragal, en la localidad de Puerto Lumbreras, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias, mientras una cuarta víctima mortal ha sido hallada en el interior de un vehículo que había caído por un barranco.

El cadáver del hombre ha sido localizado en la zona del cementerio, cerca de la estación de El Esparragal, mientras que los cuerpos de los dos niños estaban en el interior de un vehículo.

La Guardia Civil ha dado aviso al '1-1-2' informando del hallazgo de un cadáver en el interior de un vehículo que había caído por un barranco, en la zona de Los Arroyos, en la localidad de Caravaca de la Cruz, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias.

Al lugar han acudido bomberos del Consorcio de Extinción de Incendios y Salvamento de Murcia (CEIS) con base en Caravaca al objeto de liberar a la víctima, desconociendo si el turismo ha sido arrastrado por el agua o llevaba varios días ya fallecido.

Bomberos de Murcia están buscando al ocupante de un turismo que ha sido arrastrado por la fuerte corriente de agua, en la pedanía murciana de Sangonera la Verde, según informan a Europa Press fuentes próximas.

En estos momentos, se encuentra un vehículo terrestre, además de una embarcación, que busca a este hombre por el canal del Reguerón sin que haya aparecido.

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí en la región de Murcia ha sido un desastre, ha caido agua a capazos en la zona de Lorca, Puerto Lumbreras y Totana.
Han muerto tres personas, una niña y un joven en Puerto Lumbreras y un anciano en Sangonera la Verde.
El pantano de Puentes ha recogido en seis horas mas de 10 hectómetros, pero es que el rio Guadalentín casi se desborda a su paso por Lorca.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201209...209281859.html

Autovia A7 entre Lorca y Puerto Lumbreras

----------


## jlois

Tremendo documento!!!!! Realmente aterrador, gracias por la información Aragorm y F. Lázaro.

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:antena3.com*

*Al menos siete personas han fallecido a causa del temporal de lluvias que está azotando al sur peninsular.  
A la mujer fallecida esta en Málaga se suman las muertes de tres personas en Murcia y tres más en Almería.* 

|  Madrid  | Actualizado el 28/09/2012 a las 22:12 horas 

Una niña de nueve años, su hermano y un hombre de 65 años han perdido la vida en Puerto Lumbreras (Murcia) como consecuencia de las fuertes lluvias caídas en las últimas horas en la región. Según fuentes del Gobierno, todavía no han trascendido las circunstancias en las que ha ocurrido esta tragedia, y se desconoce si hay más víctimas mortales relacionadas con el episodio de gota fría.

Los tres fallecidos han sido encontrados en la pedanía de El Esparragal del citado municipio, el principal afectado por este episodio de fuertes lluvias junto al vecino de Lorca. El presidente del Gobierno regional, Ramón Luis Valcárcel; miembros de su gabinete y el delegado del Gobierno en Murcia, Joaquín Bascuñana, se encuentran en la zona afectada junto a autoridades municipales.

Las mismas fuentes han añadido que también ha sido encontrado el cadáver de un hombre, cuya desaparición había sido denunciada, en el interior de un turismo estacionado en Caravaca de la Cruz, aunque se desconoce si esta muerte tiene relación con el episodio de lluvias. Por otra parte, efectivos del parque de bomberos de Murcia buscan al ocupante de un turismo que habría sido arrastrado por el agua en el canal del Reguerón, en la pedanía murciana de Sangonera la Verde. Un portavoz del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias ha informado de que el coche ha sido localizado por los bomberos y se trabaja ahora en asegurar la estabilidad del turismo en el cauce, que lleva mucha agua.

En Almería
En la provincia de Almería, tres personas han perdido la vida a causa de las lluvias. Los cadáveres de dos personas, un hombre y una mujer, han sido descubiertos la tarde de este viernes en el interior de un vehículo en Cuevas del Almanzora (Almería), cuyo pantano ha experimentado un crecimiento desde los 9,7 hectómetros cúbicos a más de 50 como consecuencia de las fuertes precipitaciones que han caído en la provincia.

Una persona más, cuya identidad no ha trascendido, ha fallecido tras ser evacuado por el helicóptero Helimer 211 de Salvamento Marítimo de la azotea de un residencial ubicado en Vera Playa, en Almería, que ha quedado incomunicado por las inundaciones derivadas de las fuertes precipitaciones que han dejado este viernes en la comarca del Levante 120 litros por metro cuadrado.

Fuentes de la Delegación Provincial de Salud han indicado que la víctima, de avanzada edad, ha ingresado cadáver en el Hospital de La Inmaculada de Huércal Overa al que estaba siendo trasladado debido a la gravedad de su estado de salud.

Ésto a ésta hora es lo que habla A3 de las trágicas inundaciones!!

----------


## Madrugaor

Según la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura han caído 177,35 litros en las últimas horas en la cabecera de la rambla de Nogalte, en Puerto Lumbreras (Murcia). Durante la mañana la crecida del río Guadalentín en la ciudad de Lorca ha alcanzado picos de 2.000 metros cúbicos por segundo, según datos que ha facilitado esta tarde el Ayuntamiento. La riada arrastró a tres personas que han fallecido. Además, a una cuarta persona desaparecida en Sangonera la Verde, también en Murcia. Además, un hombre ha sido hallado muerto en el interior de un vehículo que había caído por un barranco, en la zona de Los Arroyos, en la localidad de Caravaca de la Cruz. Aunque inicialmente se atribuyó su muerte a las trombas de agua, fuentes de emergencias han explicado a  que su fallecimiento se debió a un accidente de tráfico anterior a los torrentes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, la que se ha liado.
Todavía estoy intentando de asimilar.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Según la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura han caído 177,35 litros en las últimas horas en la cabecera de la rambla de Nogalte, en Puerto Lumbreras (Murcia). Durante la mañana la crecida del río Guadalentín en la ciudad de Lorca ha alcanzado picos de 2.000 metros cúbicos por segundo, según datos que ha facilitado esta tarde el Ayuntamiento. La riada arrastró a tres personas que han fallecido. Además, a una cuarta persona desaparecida en Sangonera la Verde, también en Murcia. Además, un hombre ha sido hallado muerto en el interior de un vehículo que había caído por un barranco, en la zona de Los Arroyos, en la localidad de Caravaca de la Cruz. Aunque inicialmente se atribuyó su muerte a las trombas de agua, fuentes de emergencias han explicado a  que su fallecimiento se debió a un accidente de tráfico anterior a los torrentes.


2.000m3/s??? la CHS pone picos de 150m3/s, al no ser de que sean erróneos, no me fío un pelo... :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 2.000m3/s??? la CHS pone picos de 150m3/s, al no ser de que sean erróneos, no me fío un pelo...


Esa imagen del Guadalentín en Lorca no lleva 150 m3/s ni de coña... sí pueden ser perfectamente 2000 m3/s

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Esa imagen del Guadalentín en Lorca no lleva 150 m3/s ni de coña... sí pueden ser perfectamente 2000 m3/s


Puede ser 1.500m3/s en vez de 150m3/s

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Puede ser 1.500m3/s en vez de 150m3/s


Eso sí podría ser. 

Sólo con ver la imagen que ha puesto Ceheginero joven del río Guadalentín sobre Lorca, viendo la anchura del cauce y la altura que alcanza el agua, es materialmente imposible que sean 150 m3/s. Para eso tendría que ir el agua prácticamente parada, y en la foto el agua parada no se ve precisamente, menuda leche lleva río abajo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Eso sí podría ser. 
> 
> Sólo con ver la imagen que ha puesto Ceheginero joven del río Guadalentín sobre Lorca, viendo la anchura del cauce y la altura que alcanza el agua, es materialmente imposible que sean 150 m3/s. Para eso tendría que ir el agua prácticamente parada, y en la foto el agua parada no se ve precisamente, menuda leche lleva río abajo.


Lo que yo he dicho antes no tenía ningún sentido :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me ha recordado al Guadalquivir es sus días de gloria.

En el foro de cazatormentas, he visto unas imágenes impresionantes e impactantes.
Aparte del de la A-7, han caido muchos puentes más, dejando incomunicada la provincia de Almeria con la de Murcia.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Me ha recordado al Guadalquivir es sus días de gloria.
> 
> En el foro de cazatormentas, he visto unas imágenes impresionantes e impactantes.
> Aparte del de la A-7, han caido muchos puentes más, dejando incomunicada la provincia de Almeria con la de Murcia.


Creo que han sido 5 puentes...y mirad los puentes romanos, con 2.000 años están igual que el primer día. Y estos con cuatro días ya tienen grietas o se parten en dos. :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Creo que han sido 5 puentes...y mirad los puentes romanos, con 2.000 años están igual que el primer día. Y estos con cuatro días ya tienen grietas o se parten en dos.


Anda que no.
Esos sí que sabían construir.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...at/939655.html

*Las lluvias desatan el caos en la Comunitat*

*Las fuertes tormentas han dejado a su paso calles inundadas y cortes en la Pista de Silla y la V-30, además de numerosos incidentes como el desprendimiento de una noria en Gandia*

 01:01  

AGENCIAS | LEVANTE-EMV VALENCIA Las lluvias torrenciales que han caído esta noche en la Comunitat han provocado el caos en las carreteras, las calles de la ciudad de Valencia y los principales accesos. La Pista de Silla y la V-30 han tenido que ser cerradas. Las vías de la ciudad estaban totalmente anegadas, dificultando el tránsito y provocando numerosos atascos. En cuestión de unas horas se han llegado a registrar 80 litros por metro cuadrado. Los últimos datos sobre las precipitaciones son de 100,6 litros en Moixent; 94 en Estubeny; 80 en Carlet; otros 80 en Vallada ; 78 en Montaverner; 70 en Antella y 69,6 en Ontinyent.

La autoridad portuaria de Valencia ha decidido cerrar al trafico marítimo el puerto de Valencia debido al fuerte temporal, informaron fuentes del Centro de emergencias.

    La situación meteorológica ha hecho también que se amplíe la alerta naranja al litoral de la provincia de Castellón. Ya estaban en esta situación los de Valencia y Alicante.

    Mientras en la Comunidad Valenciana se siguen produciendo incidencias por el fuerte viento y las lluvias, aunque ninguna de gravedad. Los servicios de ferrocarril siguen funcionando, aunque en algunas zonas los trenes funcionan con menor velocidad por las condiciones meteorológicas.

Carreteras cortadas

Un total de ocho carreteras de la Comunitat Valenciana están cortadas debido a las fuertes lluvias caídas en las últimas horas, según ha informado el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias en su cuenta de twitter.

Las vías cortadas por las lluvias son la CV-81 en el punto kilométrico del 7-11 en el término de Bocairent y en el punto kilométrico 39-40 en Villena. La CV-700 en el punto kilométrico 65 en Denia; la CV-799 en el punto kilométrico 4 en el termino municipal de Biar y la CV-804 en el punto kilométrico de Biar.

Además también están cortadas al trafico las carreteras CV-865 en el punto kilométrico 4 en el término de Elche; la CV-900 en el punto kilométrico 7 en Los Montesinos; la CV-767 en el punto kilométrico 5 en Finestrat y la CV-236 en el punto kilométrico 5 en el término municipal de Torás. Además está cerrado un carril por acumulación de agua en A-35 en el punto kilométrico 18 en Moixent.

El 112 también ha recibido llamadas relacionadas con varios derrumbes de muros por lluvias en las localidades de Rojales, Elx, Aspe, Hondon de las Nieves, Elda y Ontinyent, según han informado estas mismas fuentes.

----------


## Luján

> http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...at/939655.html
> 
> *Las lluvias desatan el caos en la Comunitat[...]*


Aquí los datos de precipitación registrados por los pluvios de la CHJ:

Destaca, sobre todo 
*Día 29 de septiembre de 2012 a las 02:22*

*Últimas*
*1 horas*
*4 horas*
*24 horas*

*Estación Pluviométrica*
*Municipio y Provincia*
*(l/m²)*

Aforo en Bugarra
Bugarra (V)
0,2
25,2
66,8

E.A. 221 Marines
Marines (V)
5,6
28,6
30,4

Acequia Moncada
El Puig (V)
8,0
8,4
9,0

Embalse de Regajo
Jérica (CS)
0,0
2,6
10,8

Azud del Repartiment
Quart de Poblet (V)
0,0
222,8
229,6

Azud de Aigues Potables
Manises (V)
0,2
117,8
124,2

Embalse del Algar
Algar de Palancia (CS)
0,0
9,0
13,2

Cabecera acequia Mayor Sagunto
Sot de Ferrer (CS)
0,0
8,6
13,2

Canal Jucar-Turia en Picassent
Picassent (V)
0,0
87,2
107,0

Deposito de Sagunto
Sagunto (V)
0,4
6,2
7,4

Pluvio-N. Remedio de Utiel
Utiel (V)
0,0
2,5
26,4

Marco en Barranco Carraixet
Bétera (V)
19,8
123,4
124,8

Marco en Rambla Castellana
Pedralba (V)
0,4
60,2
68,8

Marco en rio Turia
Vilamarxant (V)
0,4
69,0
77,0

Marco en rambla del Poyo
Riba-roja (V)
0,2
64,4
73,6

Pluvio. de Alfondeguilla
Alfondeguilla (CS)
0,4
21,4
28,6

Pluvio. de Portaceli
Serra (V)
4,0
11,4
11,6

Pluvio. de La Cueva Santa
Altura (CS)
0,4
17,6
35,2

Pluvio. de Andilla
Andilla (V)
2,2
15,8
41,6

Pluvio. de Casinos
Casinos (V)
0,4
28,0
36,2

Pluvio. de El Toro
El Toro (CS)
0,2
9,6
44,8

Pluvio. de Alto del Pino
Serra (V)
5,2
7,2
14,6

Pluvio. de Chiva
Chiva (V)
0,0
22,4
56,8

Pluvio. de Aldaia
Aldaia (V)
0,0
88,2
90,2

Pluvio. de Valencia
Valencia (V)
0,0
18,6
28,0

Embalse de Ulldecona
La Pobla de Benifassa (CS)
1,4
5,8
13,8

Embalse de Alcora
Alcora (CS)
6,0
10,0
15,2

Embalse de Ribesalbes
Fanzara (CS)
0,0
0,0
0,0

Embalse de Onda
Alcudia de Veo (CS)
1,0
24,4
43,0

Embalse de Maria Cristina
Castelló (CS)
10,2
14,6
21,6

Azud Santa Quiteria
Vila-Real (CS)
18,4
32,6
43,0

Pluvio-N. de Mosqueruela
Mosqueruela (TE)
4,4
12,8
33,2

Pluvio-N. de Benasal
Benasal (CS)
4,4
10,0
28,8

Pluvio-N. de Vallibona
Morella (CS)
0,2
1,4
12,2

Pluvio-N. de Fredes
La Pobla de Benifassa (CS)
1,6
8,4
18,0

Pluvio-N. de Sarratella
Sarratella (CS)
6,2
13,4
26,6

Vall de Alba
Vall de Alba (CS)
4,8
10,4
25,6

Cervera del Maestre
Cervera del Maestre (CS)
0,6
4,8
14,2

Traiguera
Traiguera (CS)
1,2
5,2
10,4

Atzeneta del Maestrat
Atzeneta del Maestrat (CS)
4,2
9,4
25,2

Pluvio. de la Senia
La Senia (T)
2,6
6,6
11,4

Pluvio. de Cati
Catí (CS)
0,2
2,2
12,4

Pluvio. de Xert
Xert (CS)
0,6
2,2
10,2

Pluvio. de Borriol
Borriol (CS)
8,2
10,2
24,0

Pluvio. de Alcala de Chivert
Alcalá de Xivert (CS)
1,6
3,2
17,8

Pluvio. de Benafigos
Benafigos (CS)
10,8
19,6
47,0

Pluvio. de Peña Cuerno
Vilafames (CS)
5,4
8,6
25,4

Pluvio. de Lucena del Cid
Lucena del Cid (CS)
4,4
10,6
22,8

Pluvio. de Sitjar
Onda (CS)
8,4
17,8
24,0

Embalse de los Toranes
Sarrion (TE)
0,0
0,0
0,6

Embalse de Arenos
Montanejos (CS)
1,6
8,2
21,6

Embalse de Mora de Rubielos
Mora de Rubielos (TE)
0,4
5,6
15,8

Pluvio-N. de Nogueruelas
Nogueruelas (TE)
0,4
2,8
14,6

Pluvio-N. de Torrijas
Torrijas (TE)
1,2
15,6
49,8

Pluvio-N. de Puertomingalvo
Puertomingalvo (TE)
0,2
0,8
12,0

Pluvio-N. de Valdelinares
Valdelinares (TE)
1,8
4,2
18,6

Formiche Alto
Formiche Alto (TE)
0,6
8,6
32,2

Pluvio. de Valbona
Valbona (TE)
0,8
8,6
25,6

Pluvio. de Pina
Pina de Montalgrao (CS)
0,6
3,2
15,0

Aforo en Villalba Alta
Perales de Alfambra (TE)
2,0
4,8
17,6

Aforo en Tramacastilla
Tramacastilla (TE)
1,4
14,8
35,6

Aforo en Teruel
Teruel (TE)
0,2
10,0
26,8

Aforo en Torrealta
Torrebaja (V)
0,2
6,8
18,4

Aforo en Gea de Albarracin
Gea de Albarracin (TE)
1,4
18,2
34,8

Embalse de Arquillo de San Blas
Teruel (TE)
0,6
17,4
31,2

Pluvio-N. de Gudar
Gúdar (TE)
1,2
3,6
9,8

Pluvio-N. de Albarracin
Albarracín (TE)
0,8
13,8
29,6

Pluvio-N. de Valdecuenca
Valdecuenca (TE)
0,0
0,0
0,0

Pluvio-N. de Castelfrio
El Pobo (TE)
1,4
3,4
17,0

Pluvio-N. de Argente
Argente (TE)
2,0
7,6
22,0

Pluvio. de Griegos
Griegos (TE)
1,2
12,2
24,6

Aforo en Cuenca
Cuenca (CU)
3,4
24,4
33,6

Aforo en San Lorenzo de la Parrilla
San Lorenzo Parrilla (CU)
2,0
18,8
33,6

Embalse de la Toba
Uña (CU)
0,4
14,0
23,4

Embalse de Alarcon
Alarcón (CU)
3,0
26,0
57,6

Pluvio. de Belmontejo
Belmontejo (CU)
1,6
22,2
47,0

Pluvio. de El Picazo
El Picazo (CU)
4,2
32,0
68,0

Pluvio-N. de Zarzuela
Zarzuela (CU)
5,4
17,8
27,0

Pluvio-N. de Talayuelo
Arcas de Villar (CU)
7,6
27,2
35,6

Pluvio-N. Tio Calores
Barchin del Hoyo (CU)
3,2
27,4
56,0

Pluvio-N. Ciudad Encantada
Valdecabras (CU)
2,8
18,4
29,6

Pluvio-N. La Cierva
La Cierva (CU)
0,4
21,4
33,2

Pluvio-N. en Tragacete
Tragacete (CU)
0,8
10,0
16,2

Marco en Quintanar del Rey
Quintanar del Rey (CU)
4,4
7,0
38,8

Pluvio. de Almodovar del Pinar
Almodóvar del Pinar (CU)
10,6
30,0
57,0

Aforo en Pajaroncillo
Pajaroncillo (CU)
0,2
14,2
28,4

Aforo en Requena
Requena (V)
0,0
2,4
18,2

Aforo en Enguidanos
Enguidanos (CU)
3,8
20,2
55,0

Aforo en Molino de Juan Romero
Beamud (CU)
1,6
14,6
25,8

Pluvio-N. Laguna del Marquesado
Laguna del Marquesado (CU)
1,0
13,8
29,6

Pluvio-N. de Cuerda
Boniches (CU)
0,2
11,6
26,4

Pluvio-N. Salvacañete
Salvacañete (CU)
0,4
19,6
38,2

Marco en rio Cabriel
Villatoya (AB)
0,2
3,6
41,6

Pluvio. de Landete
Landete (CU)
0,0
9,8
36,0

Pluvio. Graja de Iniesta
Graja de Iniesta (CU)
0,0
0,0
0,0

Pluvio. de Contreras
Villargordo del Cabriel (V)
0,6
10,2
47,8

Aforo en Zagra
Tuejar (V)
0,0
4,2
26,6

Aforo en Calles
Calles (V)
0,0
5,0
24,4

Camara de carga de Domeño
Domeño (V)
0,0
7,2
31,4

Embalse de Benageber
Benagéber (V)
0,0
5,4
30,6

Embalse de Loriguilla
Loriguilla (V)
0,0
6,0
31,6

Embalse de Buseo
Chera (V)
0,0
10,8
49,8

Pluvio. de Cuevarruz
Alpuente (V)
0,0
7,4
22,4

Pluvio. de Aliaguilla
Aliaguilla (CU)
0,0
4,0
29,6

Pluvio.s de Remedio de Chelva
Chelva (V)
0,0
5,6
23,4

Aforo en Cofrentes
Cofrentes (V)
0,4
0,6
27,0

Aforo en Huerto Mulet
Algemesí (V)
0,0
6,6
99,6

Aforo en Montaverner
Montaverner (V)
0,0
1,2
91,4

Aforo en Los Frailes
Valdeganga (AB)
1,8
2,8
43,2

Aforo en acequia Real (Guadassuar)
Guadassuar (V)
0,0
6,6
100,2

Embalse de Naranjero
Cortes de Pallás (V)
0,0
0,6
29,8

Embalse de Forata
Yátova (V)
0,0
0,0
0,0

Embalse de Tous
Tous (V)
0,0
0,0
74,2

Azud de Antella
Antella (V)
0,0
0,0
95,0

Azud de Sueca
Riola (V)
0,0
3,8
65,0

Embalse de Escalona
Navarres (V)
0,0
0,0
72,8

Embalse de Bellus
Bellús (V)
0,0
0,8
48,2

Embalse de Almansa
Almansa (AB)
0,0
0,6
48,8

Embalse de Cortes II
Cortes de Pallás (V)
0,0
0,6
50,0

Embalse de La Muela
Cortes de Pallás (V)
0,0
0,4
64,6

Aforo Trasvase Tajo-Segura
Los Anguijes (AB)
0,0
5,4
72,6

Acueducto de Millares
Millares (V)
0,0
0,0
78,8

Pluvio-N. Casa del Baron
Cortes de Pallás (V)
0,0
0,2
71,2

Pluvio-N. Caroig
Teresa de Cofrentes (V)
0,0
2,4
75,6

Marco en rio Cañoles
Moixent (V)
0,0
0,0
138,2

Marco en rio Sellent
Estubeny (V)
0,0
0,0
143,6

Marco en rio Albaida
Manuel (V)
0,0
0,0
52,8

Marco en barrc. Escartana
Chinchilla (AB)
0,2
2,6
53,4

Marco Villanueva Castellon
Villanueva Castellon (V)
0,0
0,0
65,2

Marco en Barranc de la Casella
Alzira (V)
0,0
1,2
95,4

Marco en el rio Sellent
Carcer (V)
0,0
0,2
77,6

Marco en Real de Montroy
Real de Montroy (V)
0,0
16,8
73,4

Marco Barranco de Prada
Carlet (V)
0,0
6,6
108,4

Marco Rio Vaca
Simat de la Valldigna (V)
0,0
0,2
87,0

Pluvio. de Caudete de las Fuentes
Caudete de las Fuentes (V)
0,6
5,6
35,2

Pluvio. de Villamalea
Villamalea (AB)
1,2
2,4
42,6

Pluvio. de la Roda
La Roda (AB)
1,4
17,6
43,6

Pluvio. de Albacete
Albacete (AB)
0,2
7,2
51,2

Pluvio. de Ayora La Hunde
Ayora (V)
0,6
3,4
61,8

Pluvio. de Ayora
Ayora (V)
0,2
1,2
47,4

Pluvio. de Enguera la Matea
Enguera (V)
0,0
0,2
93,6

Pluvio. de Font de la Figuera
Font de la Figuera (V)
0,0
0,0
66,4

Pluvio. de Ontinyent
Ontinyent (V)
0,0
0,2
105,8

Pluvio. de Enguera Benali
Enguera (V)
0,0
2,0
105,0

Pluvio. de Sierra Ave
Dos Aguas (V)
0,0
0,4
91,4

Pluvio. de Siete Aguas
Siete Aguas (V)
0,0
8,2
38,4

Pluvio. de Cerro del Aguila
Fuentealbilla (AB)
0,2
0,2
37,0

Pluvio. de Higueruela
Higueruela (AB)
0,0
0,0
0,0

Pluvio. de Serra Grossa
Vallada (V)
0,0
0,2
122,8

Pluvio. de Tiriez
Tiriez (AB)
0,0
7,2
94,0

Aforo en Alcala del Jucar
Alcalá del Júcar (AB)
0,0
0,2
32,8

Azud de Mandem
Altea (A)
0,0
0,0
30,2

Embalse de Guadalest
Guadalest (A)
0,0
0,4
25,4

Algar
Callosa d'En Sarriá (A)
0,0
0,0
30,4

Marco en embalse de Tibi
Tibi (A)
0,0
0,2
45,2

Marco en Elda
Elda (A)
0,0
0,2
58,0

Marco en Mutxamiel
Mutxamiel (A)
0,0
0,0
18,2

Pluvio. de Torre de les Macanes
Torre de les Macanes (A)
0,2
1,0
31,8

Pluvio. de Benejama
Benejama (A)
0,2
0,2
78,4

Pluvio. de Ibi
Ibi (A)
0,0
0,2
36,4

Pluvio. de Agost
Agost (A)
0,0
0,8
47,0

Pluvio. de Alacant
Alacant (A)
0,0
0,0
26,4

Pluvio. de Abdet
Confrides (A)
0,0
0,6
33,4

Pluvio. de Sierra Cid
Petrer (A)
0,2
0,2
89,4

Pluvio. de Sierra Helada
l'Alfás del Pi (A)
0,0
0,0
29,2

Pluvio. de Sax
Sax (A)
0,0
0,0
78,2

Pluvio. de Amadorio
Vila Joiosa (A)
0,0
0,0
21,4

Canales Altos del Serpis
Villalonga (V)
0,0
0,0
3,8

Azud en Carros
Villalonga (V)
0,0
0,0
97,6

Marco en el embalse de Isbert
Vall de Laguart (A)
0,0
0,0
61,6

Marco en rambla Gallinera
Adsubia (A)
0,0
0,0
85,4

Marco en rio Vernissa
Rótova (V)
0,0
0,0
80,2

Marco en Muro de Alcoi
Muro de Alcoi (A)
0,0
0,0
53,8

Pluvio. de Alcoi
Alcoi (A)
0,0
0,8
11,4

Pluvio. de Alcalali
Murla (A)
0,0
0,0
55,0

Pluvio. de Pinet
Pinet (V)
0,0
0,2
82,4

Pluvio. de Pinet
Pinet (V)
0,0
0,0
79,1

Pluvio. de Agres
Agres (A)
0,0
2,0
89,4

Pluvio. de la Carrasca-Pego
Vall de Gallinera (A)
0,0
0,0
65,6

Pluvio. de Millena
Millena (A)
0,0
0,2
40,4

Pluvio. de Beniarres
Beniarrés (A)
0,0
0,0
80,6



 los datos del Azud del Repartiment.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Un tornado causa 35 heridos en Gandia*

*El viento y la lluvia sorprendieron a las víctimas en la feriaCerrado el puerto de Valencia a causa del temporal*



El temporal se cebó al caer la noche en Gandia. Al menos 35 resultaron heridas, de ellas 15 de consideración, en la la plaza del Prado de la localidad, donde está instalada la feria. Un tornado barrió pasadas las 20.00 el recinto, derribó árboles y tumbó varias atracciones, entre ellas la noria. La feria estaba vacía de público por el temporal, por lo que casi todos los heridos son feriantes que se encontraban en las atracciones o descansando en sus caravanas en el recinto, según fuentes municipales. Los heridos más graves sufrieron traumatismos y fueron trasladados a centros hospitalarios, mientras que los leves recibieron curas en el mismo lugar del siniestro.

Sobre las 23.00 seguía reunida la Junta de Seguridad y desde el Ayuntamiento de Gandia ya se habían puesto en contacto con el consejero de Gobernación, Serafín Castellano. El centro de coordinación de emergencias municipal decidió que la feria, montada con ocasión de las fiestas patronales de Gandia, no abrirá hoy, ya que deberán evaluarse los daños. El viento huracanado tumbó parte de la noria y la montaña rusa. Según Javier Reig, concejal de Seguridad Ciudadana, "la tormenta ha formado un pequeño tornado que apenas ha durado un minuto pero que se lo ha llevado todo por delante".

El viento llegó a levantar las caravanas, contaron anoche fuentes municipales. El viento causó importantes destrozos en toda la zona de la feria, incluidas las carpas, entre ellas la de la televisión local Tele 7, que en el momento del tornado estaba haciendo un directo. Tanto esta como la estructura multiaventura instalada en la zona han quedado totalmente destruidas. Los daños son generalizados en toda la localidad.

Además, la Autoridad Portuaria de Valencia ha decidido cerrar el puerto de Valencia debido al fuerte temporal marítimo que se registra en la zona, según ha informado en Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias en su cuenta de twitter.

La Autoridad Portuaria de Valencia ha tomado esta decisión debido a la alerta de riesgo amarillo por lluvias y tormentas costeras en la zona de Valencia, según ha indicado Aemet.


Fuente: el pais

----------


## perdiguera

Madre mía Luján, en Enguera la que ha caído.
Se han suspendido las fiestas hasta hoy, 29, siempre y cuando no llueva.
Gracias por la información y su tratamiento.

----------


## REEGE

En el canal 24horas, acaban de decir que han encontrado a la víctima nº 8 de éstas inundaciones!!
Han sido unas inundaciones desastrosas y creo que ha sido mucha agua, pero lo cierto es que estábamos avisados.
Muchas veces no se sabe lo que en días de tanta lluvia hace la gente cerquita de las ramblas con sus coches...
Se debería ser más prudente cuando existen alertas en esas zonas y pensar en el daño que nos puede causar el agua.
*Y cuidado, no culpo a la gente que se pone en riesgo, lo que propongo es que se extremen las precauciones los días que los medios de comunicación nos avisan del PELIGRO.*

----------


## REEGE

Malas noticias, ya son díez los fallecidos!!

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...348845038.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras. En este caso, lo que valen son unos gráficos. Los que elaboró en la jornada de ayer la Confederación Hidrográfica del SEgura (CHS) muestran a la perfección cómo aumentó, de forma desbocada, el caudal de los ríos de la Región y de algunos pantanos que, como el de Puentes, en Lorca, «evitaron otra catastrofe», según fuentes del organismo. El embalse construido en el año 2000, y con una capacidad máxima de 26 hectómetros cúbicos, almacenaba a primeras horas de la mañana 5,2 hectómetros cúbicos, alrededor del 20% de su capacidad. Y no entraba ni una sola gota de agua, la tónica general de los últimos meses. Después de la una menos cuarto de la tarde, la gráfica empezó a cambiar. La entrada de caudales se disparó en Puentes hasta alcanzar picos de 2.000 metros cúbicos por segundo hacia las 14.30 horas, pero poco después empezó a bajar a niveles más normales. La brutal aportación de agua desde diferentes puntos de la comarca del Guadalentín, el punto de la Región más afectado por la tromba de ayer, hizo que el embalse alcanzara en menos de cinco horas los 15 hectómetros cúbicos, el triple de su almacenamiento a las ocho de la mañana. Sin embargo, la previsión de la CHS era que, al final de la tarde, el embalse rozara los 20 hectómetros cúbicos, solo seis menos por debajo de su tope.

Puentes, un pantano destinado a embalsar agua para el abastecimiento, pero también para mitigar los efectos de las riadas y avenidas, cumplió a la perfección con su doble misión. Por un lado, multipliplicó su reserva hídrica «el agua recogida es buena y también se puede aprovechar para el regadío» y, por otro, evitó graves daños en la zona del campo de Lorca. «Hubiera sido una verdadera catástrofe», reiteraron las mismas fuentes.

Un caudal de un millón 

La comarca del Guadalentín registró las riadas más espectaculares debido a unas precipitaciones fuera de lo común. La rambla de Nogalte, que atraviesa Puerto Lumbreras, llegó a registrar un caudal de más de un millón de metros cúbicos por segundo poco antes de la una de la tarde. Diez minutos después, el caudal había bajado a 800.000 metros cúbicos. Y dos horas más tarde, el cauce había vuelto a la normalidad. El pánico, el descontrol, duró poco más de tres horas sobre una rambla, casi siempre tranquila, que ayer amenazó con desbordarse y provocar aún más caos y destrucción en la localidad.

También amenazó con dar un susto el cauce del río Guadalentín. Los lorquinos pudieron comprobar cómo el agua se acercaba cada vez más a los límites con un caudal que, en menos de una hora, alcanzó los 200 metros cúbicos por segundo. Otro de los ríos que también creció de forma espectacular fue el río Mula, que en un período muy breve de tiempo pasó a admitir un caudal de 400 metros cúbicos por segundo, casi diez veces más de lo que transporta habitualmente el río Segura. Cifras de vértigo que pusieron en vilo a las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado durante buena parte de la tarde.

En el gráfico superior también se puede apreciar la evolución de los caudales del resto de los ríos de la Región. El río Pliego fue otro de los que experimentó una crecida fuera de lo normal, pasando a los 150 metros cúbicos en un instante. Por contra, las estaciones del Segura en la Contraparada y en Blanca registraron un aumento de los caudales más moderado. El mayor río de la Región soportó con medalla las acometidas del diluvio. También se aprecia un aumento más moderado en el caso del caudal del Reguerón-Salabosque (en azul), en uno de los puntos de control del río Guadalentín. Sin embargo, el nivel alcanzado por el río en este punto está al nivel del Mula, el que mayor afluencia de agua soportó durante la tarde de ayer.

La CHS no tenía datos, a última hora de la tarde, del resto de embalses de la Región, cuyos datos suele actualizar periódicamente. Lo que está claro es que el nivel de agua almacenada en los pantanos ha crecido considerablemente. Y eso siempre es una buena noticia.

Fuente: laverdad.com

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Me he quedado con la boca abierta, 1millón de m3/s :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Increíble lo de ayer en la región de Murcia :EEK!:

----------


## sergi1907

Las lluvias de hoy en Tarragona han producido algunas inundaciones y carreteras cortadas, por suerte no hay que lamentar daños personales.

Aquí os dejo un par de fotos de esta mañana de la carretera N340a entre Vilaseca y Tarragona.





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En la provincia de Albacete aún sigue cortada la CM-3202, a la altura de Ayna por inundaciones

----------


## Madrugaor

Las riadas de la Rambla de Nogalte son tremendas, por la parte alta descarga el agua a cántaros y ya por allí mismo, los destrozos son enormes para el paisaje y la agricultura. Cerros de almendros y bancales junto a la rambla. Pues no veas el caudal que recoge hasta Puerto Lumbreras, que está a unos 10 kilómetros.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Según Twitter, el río Segura corre riesgo de desbordamiento en algunos tramos en Orihuela

----------


## perdiguera

No conozco ningún rio en España por el que quepa esa cantidad. Deben ser litros.

----------


## Madrugaor

La rambla de Nogalte en Pulpi.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Un caudal de un millón* 
> 
> La comarca del Guadalentín registró las riadas más espectaculares debido a unas precipitaciones fuera de lo común. *La rambla de Nogalte, que atraviesa Puerto Lumbreras, llegó a registrar un caudal de más de un millón de metros cúbicos por segundo* poco antes de la una de la tarde. *Diez minutos después, el caudal había bajado a 800.000 metros cúbicos.*


Olé... con un par. Un millón no, dos...

¿Pero no se dan cuenta de la barbaridad que han puesto? Eso es 1 Hm3/s. A un río con ese caudal no se le llama rambla, se le llama "Canal de la Mancha".

Un río así llenaría La Serena en menos de una hora...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> La rambla de Nogalte en Pulpi.



Que imagen!!


Serían 1.000m3/s, no un millón de m3... :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y como siempre, después de cada catástrofe salen los políticos a darse una vueltecilla, sacarse unas fotillos por las calles llenas de barro y prometer, mucho prometer...

Dentro de unos meses, cuando el tiempo escampe, le preguntarán a los políticos que dónde están las ayudas, y ellos dirán... ¿Qué ayudas  :Confused: ?




> http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1261052
> 
> *Pastor compromete ayudas para la recuperación de Lorca y Puerto Lumbreras*
> 
> 29-09-2012 / 16:40 h EFE
> La ministra de Fomento, Ana Pastor, ha comprometido hoy en Puerto Lumbreras ayudas para la recuperación de este municipio y del vecino de Lorca, afectados por el temporal que ayer azotó la Región de Murcia, causando cinco víctimas mortales y cuantiosos daños materiales.
> 
> Pastor, que se ha desplazado este mediodía a la diputación lumbrerense de El Esparragal para ver in situ las consecuencias de las riadas de ayer en la Región de Murcia, donde se registraron más de 200 litros por metro cuadrado en menos de 24 horas, ha reiterado la garantía "absoluta" de que los municipios afectados recibirán ayudas, y ha asegurado que cuentan con "la solidaridad de todos los españoles y del Gobierno de España".
> 
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Viendo esa rambla con esa anchura aunque va muy desbordada, me hace cada vez más desconfiar de los periodistas que deberían estar un poco más informados de lo que supone calcular caudales...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Viendo esa rambla con esa anchura aunque va muy desbordada, me hace cada vez más desconfiar de los periodistas que deberían estar un poco más informados de lo que supone calcular caudales...


Reege, vamos a tener que mandarlos a los cursillos de Zaragoza!!!! jajaja  :Big Grin: 

El de hidráulica no les vendría mal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Sólo tienen que ver un poco la tele y ver como cuando el Ebro pasa por los puentes de Zaragoza con 2000m3/s, ya va listo de papeles y sin control!!
Y en esa foto ni mucho menos va la cantidad que lleva el Ebro...
La verdad es que si no estás puesto en la materia, es fácil confundir m3/s con l/s ya que no se es capaz de hacerse una idea del agua que eso puede ser, siempre que hablemos de grandes cantidades.
De todas formas todos sabemos de los muchos errores sobretodo numéricos de los periodistas.
Saludos y que bien que hayan remitido las fuertes lluvias, la verdad es que nadie queremos que caiga agua así...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy el río Segura se ha desbordado ligeramente a su paso por Orihuela

Fotos sacadas de Twitter

Río Segura en Orihuela

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

También a recordar que el próximo 20 Octubre se cumplen 30 años de la riada que arrancó el puente romano de Minateda en al N-301

----------


## embalses al 100%

La verdad es con ese caudal, se han pasado un poco bastante.
Vaya boquita y manita que tiene los periodistas.
Como para fiarse uno mucho.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Caída de rocas en la carretera cortada en Ayna devido a las fuertes lluvias.

El río Mundo experimentó una pequeña crecida de +7m3/s

----------


## sergi1907

Vaya rocas, costará arreglar esa carretera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya pedrolos...
Los daños en las comunicaciones, han sido muy notables.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aparte de los 10 fallecidos, hay tres personas más desaparecidas en Álora, Vera y Lorca.
Creo que la palabra más adecuada para esta primera borrasca, es de catastrófica.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Embalse de Los Rodeos después de la riada.

http://instagram.com/p/QK3MJuA7jy/

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Otras fotos de la roca desprendida en la carretera de Ayna:

----------


## Madrugaor

La Rambla de Nogalte en Puerto Lumbreras.
Del foro de Cazatormentas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> La Rambla de Nogalte en Puerto Lumbreras.
> Del foro de Cazatormentas.


Dios!! que caudal y fuerza llevaba :EEK!:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Crecida del río Quipar a su paso por Cehegín








Una foto:

http://instagram.com/p/QHwjWjHVE7/

----------


## ARAGORM

> La Rambla de Nogalte en Puerto Lumbreras.
> Del foro de Cazatormentas.


He estado buscando datos de los metros cubicos que llevaba la rambla Nogalte a su paso por Puerto Lumbreras y no he encontrado nada, esa rambla tiene una anchura de casi cien metros y unos muros de seis metros de altura en su parte mas estrecha que cruza el casco urbano.
Otra foto de como pasaba la rambla


En esta foto he delimitado la rambla a su paso por Puerto Lumbreras

----------


## F. Lázaro

> He estado buscando datos de los metros cubicos que llevaba la rambla Nogalte a su paso por Puerto Lumbreras y no he encontrado nada, esa rambla tiene una anchura de casi cien metros y unos muros de seis metros de altura en su parte mas estrecha que cruza el casco urbano.
> Otra foto de como pasaba la rambla
> 
> En esta foto he delimitado la rambla a su paso por Puerto Lumbreras


Pero nos faltaría un dato fundamental: la velocidad del agua. Mientras no tengamos ese dato, es imposible calcular el caudal.

----------


## ARAGORM

Aquí os pongo un enlace de fotos sobre las inundaciones en Lorca
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/multim...s-lorca-0.html

----------


## perdiguera

> Pero nos faltaría un dato fundamental: la velocidad del agua. Mientras no tengamos ese dato, es imposible calcular el caudal.


Calcula 5 o 6 m/seg.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Calcula 5 o 6 m/seg.


Yo no me atrevo ni a decir qué velocidad puede llevar, porque baja a una leche tremenda, jamás había visto bajar el agua de esa manera, pero viendo rompe el agua contra las pilas, los 5 m/s los firmo seguro. Si según ARAGORM el cauce tiene 100 metros de anchura y los muros 6, pongamos que la altura del agua podría ser entre 2/3 metros como mucho comparando esta foto con la que puso Madrugaor de la rambla.

Si tomamos como referencia un valor de 5 m/s, unos 2,5 metros de altura de agua y 100 de anchura, nos salen 1250 m3/s, que va en consonancia con los datos que decía la noticia, la cual decía que la Rambla del Nogalte había llegado a registrar más de 1000 m3/s.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, impactantes imágenes.
Esa rambla de miedo como iba. Hay que tener un par de narices para estar ahí echándole fotos, a mi me daría miedo.
Y ese es un pedazo de piloto de Helicóptero.
Gracias por compartirlas aquí.

Saludos.

----------


## jlois

He estado siguiendo como creo que lo hemos hecho todos, los sucesos que estas inundaciones han provocado y lo único que puedo decir es que ha sido una catástrofe tremenda, dónde las pérdidas humanas han sido cuantiosas y las materiales están aún por determinar pero... las imágenes de las granjas con los animales muertos, las fincas arrasadas completamente, las cosechas perdidas, las infraestructuras comprometidas, todos estas señales nos indican que si la situación estaba siendo crítica para muchas personas de la zona, ahora, será aún más si cabe. 
Me quedo sin palabras y con un sentimiento de impotencia ante la fuerza del agua a la que nunca , nunca se le debería restarle importancia. Gracias por vuestro esfuerzo y trabajo para dar cumplida información sobre estos graves hechos.

----------


## Madrugaor

Una riada pavorosa que recuerda a la del año 1973. Aquella ocurrió en dia de mercado y el cauce estaba lleno de paseantes, tenderetes, ganado y bestias de carga y el agua llegó a  la altura del primer piso de esos bloques que se ven. Unos familiares mios vieron subir el agua hasta el primer piso y les llegó hasta las rodillas. Ya no lo contaban. Su casa estaba a unos 10 metros del borde del muro en el corazón de Puerto Lumbreras.El problema de la Rambla de Nogalte es su cuenca hasta Puerto Lumbreras, cerros sin vegetación, solamente pies de almendros y, claro, cuando llueve torrencialmente el agua baja de escorrentía por aquellas laderas y, le basta  un kilómetro para formar un caudal tremendo y no digamos hasta El Puerto, que hay unos 15 kilómetros de cauce.

Paisaje típico de la zona alta de Rambla de Nogalte. Esa es la Sierra de la Alqueria popularmente conocida por "La Sierra de las Teticas".
Año 2010.

Otra foto por la misma zona.
Año 2010.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquella ocurrió en dia de mercado y el cauce estaba lleno de paseantes, tenderetes, ganado y bestias de carga y el agua llegó a  la altura del primer piso de esos bloques que se ven.


Eso mismo ya pasó hace poco en otra población, estaban haciendo un mercadillo en medio del cauce de un barranco y se lo llevó por delante, dos personas incluidas. Habría que ver quiénes son las personas que ordenan hacer semejantes locuras y meterles un buen paquete, a quién se le ocurre...

Aunque donde esté el mercadillo haga sol y no llueva, más arriba si puede estar lloviendo, y cuando te quieres dar cuenta, ya tienes el agua encima, máxime en barrancos y rieras en donde el agua baja a velocidad de vértigo y el tiempo de reacción es mínimo.

----------


## perdiguera

El temido viaje del pasado sábado, temido por lo que decían las previsiones, no lo fue tanto.

Comenzó a llover por las 9:26 en el enlace de Salou de la AP-7 con poca intensidad, a la altura del enlace de Cambrils llovía como se  puede ver en el vídeo que muestro a continuación.




Posteriormente en el enlace de LHospitalet de LInfant ya no llovía. Hasta el área de Benicarló donde comenzó a llover hasta la altura de Santa Magdalena de Pulpís, luego el tercer foco de lluvia estuvo entre Oropesa y Castellón. A las 11:00 perdí de vista el frente nuboso y se abrió un día estupendo.

----------


## sergi1907

Jue, 04/10/2012

El Mundo

Un informe de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente «garantiza» que la causa de las inundaciones sufridas en Vera, que provocaron tres muertes en la zona y graves daños, «no están relacionadas ni directa ni indirectamente con la falta de adecuación del tramo final del río Antas» sino que la causa «más inmediata» es la construcción de las urbanizaciones Pueblo Laguna y Puerto Rey «así como el resto de urbanizaciones que se han situado en zonas inundables», informa Europa Press. 

El documento puntualiza que ningún cauce está preparado para evacuar las avenidas «extraordinarias» como las que sufrió la zona el 28 de septiembre, ya que «se llegaron a superar los cálculos técnicos para un periodo de 500 años». «En el río Almanzora se llegaron a registrar entre las 12,00 y las 13,00 horas más de 3.600 metros cúbicos por segundo con subidas en la presa de Cuevas del Almanzora de hasta un metro cada 15 minutos», expone. 

El informe añade que «la única medida efectiva en estos casos es que las zonas inundables estén libres de viviendas y urbanizaciones, cuestión que no se ha respetado en el caso de Pueblo Laguna y Puerto Rey». Y añade que la Junta ya ha requerido al gobierno local una «solución integral» tras una visita de técnicos de Medio Ambiente en 2010. 

El informe «recuerda» que la limpieza y mantenimiento de los residuos sólidos en los cauces urbanos -como es el caso del río Antas- corresponde a los ayuntamientos, y que la Junta ha actuado «preventivamente» con trabajos de adecuación de cauces para que puedan cumplir su cometido de evacuación de «avenidas ordinarias». 

Tanto el equipo de gobierno actual (PP) como el anterior (PA) han reclamado a la Junta en los últimos años que limpiara y acondicionara el cauce del río Antas, pues se encontraba cubierto por completo de vegetación, lo que implicaba un evidente riesgo en caso de lluvias torrenciales y para evitar catástrofes. 

Las conclusiones del informe conocido ayer indignaron al equipo de gobierno de Vera (PP). Su concejal de Urbanismo, Juan de la Cruz, calificó de «tomadura de pelo» que la Junta intente culpar al Ayuntamiento «cuando ha permitido calificar esa zona como suelo urbano, y los consistorios no pueden hacer nada contra ello». «El responsable de que se haya podido construir en esta zona es la Junta», añadió. 

>El cuerpo sin vida de Diane Dudas, la ciudadana irlandesa de 52 años desaparecida desde el viernes tras ser arrastrada por las aguas torrenciales en Vera fue encontrado ayer en el mar a casi un centenar de kilómetros de distancia, frente a Los Escullos, en Níjar. >El cuerpo fue reconocido inicialmente por un collar que llevaba, aunque fuentes municipales advirtieron de que a última hora de la tarde no se podía certificar su identificación. El cadáver fue avistado por la tripulación de un pesquero. 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/116985

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Imágenes del embalse de Valdeinfierno y cañón del Luchena esta tarde: 








Fotos sacadas de Twitter

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo un vídeo que he subido a YouTube del programa de Informe Semanal de anoche:




Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Un documento asolador... y lo peor es que en parte, éstas catástrofes en parte pueden evitarse.
Ya que un cauce es de un río y a veces éstos nos dicen que existen, están ahí y que esos lugares son suyos.

----------

